# IBS Symptoms after stopping BC Pill



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, I just wondered if anyone on this forum started IBS symptoms or if they got any worse after stopping the pill. I came off the combined pill Microgynon 30 last september and developed IBS symptoms soon after. My symptoms started with IBS-D and left sided abdominal pain then switched to IBS-C. I am also suffering from terrible gas and bloating (worse in the evening). I never had any of these symptoms until I stopped the pill, so surely this is more than coincidence? Has anyone else had anything similar? Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.ThanksTracey


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Interactions between IBS and the pill vary.Some IBSers find being on the pill reduces their IBS, so it could be it was masking the problem until you came off them.Some IBSers, on the other hand do worse on Birth Control Pills, so it can really vary.It is also common for a woman's own hormones to interact with the IBS. A lot of woman have fewer IBS symptoms when pregnant and more symptoms around the time of their period.K.


----------



## 20885 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Petal,I can relate to what you are going through. However, I found that I developed IBS-C after being on the low-dose, oral contraceptive Alesse, and it continued after I discontinued this pill over 2 years ago. In any case, I believe that some women's hormones are thrown off balance by being on the pill as they suppress your natural cycle, which can lead to a host of different symptoms, one of them being IBS. For some women the pill works wonders but for me it made me feel aweful, no matter what brand I tried.I'm going to try hypnotherapy in conjunction with cognitive-behavioural therapy to see if that helps, which is something that might help you. Your diet may also me contributing to your IBS and possible hormone imbalance. Seeing a qualified dietitian that specializes in women's health may help (one can be located on the American Dietetic Association's website) or, even a Naturopathic doctor (check for one at http://www.naturopathic.org/).Medications may help, but I like to revert to them as a last-measure option as they can produce serveral side-effects of their own, and don't treat any underlying issues that may be triggering your IBS (ie. anxiety, stress, self-esteem issues, etc...).Just know that there are several options avaiable to you, and you don't have to suffer in silence.Take Care,Nema


----------

